# Come on someone



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Please, please tell me who can refurb my "black" edition alloys
And yes I've looked on the site but cant see any real answers.
Surely after 2 years someone must have had a result by now ( Somewhere in the southern half of the UK! )
Driving me mad.

One last go at this then its down to Rob at Magic and get him paint all of em black,


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

TBH I would get Robbie to do them gloss back mate....had mine done and they look sweet!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

valet magic does great job on your rims. So no regrets.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I think they are supposed to make them easier to clean as well as the brake dust does not stick as much...how true I don't know:flame:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> I think they are supposed to make them easier to clean as well as the brake dust does not stick as much...how true I don't know:flame:


Both true....pressure washer removes all of the brake dust / dirt. I also put a coat of Gtechnik C5 on mine so now they are literally teflon:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know for sure mate but have you tried the carwash boys on Pixmore Avenue, Letchworth? 

They are very good...did a mate's E60M5 wheels and made a blinding job.

I'll be over that way tomorrow will ask...

Also my mate owns Specialist Cars Stevenage and gave me a Chipsaway bloke's number who was also brilliant, will look this up tomorrow too.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Robbie is doing mine as we speak but I'm going fir gloss gunmetal as I hate gloss black. The wheels are stunning, if you make them too dark you can't see the design. I looked at silver but trouble is they are also huge so in silver really over power the car.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium,

The High gloss gunmetal sounds really interesting, would love to see some pictures after Robbie has completed them.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Adamantium,
> 
> The High gloss gunmetal sounds really interesting, would love to see some pictures after Robbie has completed them.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Thanks guys*

Much appreciated. 
Talked to Rob today about getting em blacked up ( Am I allowed to say that? )
But he didnt mention a grey option, that would be my preferred choice.
Black looks good especially when clean and shiny but less so after its covered in brake dust and road s...t


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't robbie has been ask before to get it done.

I didn't choose from experience, I just asked for it.

Other option waas an anthracite but prefer the idea of gunmetal.

It's wit robbie now, when it.s done, I'm sure one of us will post a pic.


----------

